# Baby Back Ribs 2 - 1 - 1 Method



## madsilver

I am smoking Baby Back ribs coming up. I usually do the 3-2-1 method for st louis ribs. These BB Ribs seem much smaller. They weight in under 2 lbs. Has anyone ever done 2-1-1 on smaller rack of BB's?


----------



## uncle eddie

Sorry - not 2-1-1 - but I have used a blue-tooth thermometer on meatier ribs to better estimate when the ribs are done.  I agree a smaller rib will get done sooner.

Personally, I no longer do 3-2-1 or anything remotely close to it.  I do more like 5-0-0 or 6-0-0 and still have great results.  If my wife wants fall-off-the-bone ribs, I might wrap half a rack for the last 30-40 minutes.


----------



## young j

The 2-1-1 method works well for BB but if they are really small ribs then an hour in the foil might be too much time. I think you should try it out, but keep track of the internal temp just Incase they cook faster than expected


----------



## joe black

The middle number, as you probably know, is the time in foil.  I have not foiled ribs for a number of years.  I smoke baby loin back ribs exclusively.  I buy the Swifts Premium from Costco.  They are very meaty, as there is a good amount of the loin meat still attached.  There are 3 racks to a Cryovac and the membrane is already removed.  I smoke them naked for about 3 hours at 260-275* until I get a good bend.  Then I sauce/glaze them twice for 15 minutes each time.  I let them rest for 30 minutes, slice and serve.  They are very tender, great taste and have a slight tug.

Give that method a try.  I hope you like it,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## SmokinAl

In my opinion the only way to get consistent ribs, is by taking the internal meat temp.

That way it doesn't matter what the smoker temp is or how long you smoke them for.

It doesn't matter if you foil or don't foil.

The final IT should be 195 for tender & juicy ribs, that don't quite fall off the bone.

If you want FOTB ribs take them to 200-205.

Al


----------



## madsilver

So you think I should just let them go unwrapped until I hit 195?


----------



## SmokinAl

Madsilver said:


> So you think I should just let them go unwrapped until I hit 195?


That's what I do.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263432/naked-ribs-no-rub-no-sauce

Al


----------



## uncle eddie

Madsilver said:


> So you think I should just let them go unwrapped until I hit 195?


FWIW - That's what I do now after to listening to Al earlier this year.


----------



## iamjim

Hello Madsilver. I smoke and eat strictly baby back ribs. I buy them at Wal Mart in Rockwall, Tx.   I am picky when buying and that time pays me back.  I make sure they are meaty and have limited fat. My wife does like them falling off the bone and no fat. I use the 2-2-1 method. First hour naked, bone down on grate. I spritz with apple juice, wrap in foil with honey, Imperial dark brown sugar, and Parkay for the second 2 hours. Then unwrap and cook for the last 1 hour and I have never been disappointed.  Last time I cooked them I left the membrane on them and didn't tell much differ in the end result. In the past I have spent 30-45 minutes removing the membrane but I think I'll skip that step from now on. I cook on an 18 1/2 WSM and cook at 225-230 degrees. Good luck with yours.


----------



## mschepac

Using my UDS I usually do 1.5, 1.5, 1 for baby backs.  The last time I made them, by the time it came out of the foil they were done, I just put them back on to firm up the bark.  I made 3 and tried one rack without removing the membrane, I could barely tell the difference.  In fact I think the one with the membrane may have been a bit juicer.  The next time I think I may just use Al's temperature only method.  No foil.

Good luck!


----------



## madsilver

Well thanks everyone for your replies. I went with 2-2-1 after checking them after an hour in foil I could tell they needed more time. I will say I tried to burn as clean as possible but I think I over did it with the smoke flavor. A little bitter in my opinion. I think next time I am going to try higher heat. Maybe that will help the fire bun cleaner and knock off some smoke time.


----------



## myownidaho

I now do the 195 IT method and it produces great ribs consistently. I sauce at 195 and then pull them when the temp comes back up to 190.


----------



## biz302

I tried 2-2-1 with some really meaty baby backs last week and it ended up being 2-2-3 to get to 190. They were the best ribs I have ever had, though. I've got two more racks on right now. I'm going to try 3-2-2 with these just because I like to experiment. As long as you go low and slow at 225, and pull them around 190-200, I don't think you can really mess up baby backs too bad.


----------

